# Villa Roma



## carolbol (Jun 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a map of the units?  We just traded into Villa Roma and it looks like we have 2 bedroom unit 842844.  Are the units pre assigned or can we put a request in?  Thanks in advance.,  If we can put in a request, any suggestions?


----------



## hjtug (Jun 23, 2014)

We returned yesterday from an enjoyable stay at Villa Roma, our third time there.  You can phone and request.  

Most of the timeshare units are in timehsare buildings that are spread around the resort.  There are also some in a wing of the hotel building.  

The first time we stayed there we were surprised to find no full-sized oven in the supposed "full kitchen".  When we objected they moved us to another unit with a full oven.  Both units were in timeshare buildings.  

Before our second stay I called to request a full oven and was told that the unit would be in the hotel building.  I believe I was told at that time that we could not switch to a timeshare building unit.  Our oven request was fulfilled and we found the main difference between hotel building and timeshare building units is the lack of decks in the hotel building as well as the ability to walk indoors to the restaurants and many of the indoor activities.  

For our stay last week, I called again to request a full oven and was told that the unit would be in a timeshare building.  I called again just before we left home to request a first-floor unit.  The rep was skeptical about fulfilling that request since it was so late but we did receive a first-floor unit with a full oven.  The refrigerator was a bit small.  I don't recall whether this was also the case in the other units.

So they seem to be able and happy to fulfill requests.  You could, for example, request a unit in a timeshare building close to the activities.  However, this is not really critical since they have an excellent shuttle service that runs every few minutes.

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## mrsmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Does Villa Roma have elevators? If I can't do stairs, I am assuming I can request a 1st floor unit?

I'm thinking of going end of April.  I don't see very many timeshares in the Catskills other than this one.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 31, 2014)

mrsmusic said:


> Does Villa Roma have elevators? If I can't do stairs, I am assuming I can request a 1st floor unit?
> 
> I'm thinking of going end of April.  I don't see very many timeshares in the Catskills other than this one.



As I recall, there are elevators in the hotel that can get you to  the floor of any of the units in the hotel timeshare wing.  I don't believe any of the separate timeshare buildings have elevators.  I think they are all or mostly two floors.  I think they will meet your request.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 31, 2014)

http://www.redweek.com/bigphoto/P18639

As far as I know, Villa Roma is the only timeshare in the Catskills. There used to be Friar Tuck, but that closed years ago. Fortunately Villa Roma is very nice!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 31, 2014)

wackymother said:


> http://www.redweek.com/bigphoto/P18639
> 
> As far as I know, Villa Roma is the only timeshare in the Catskills. There used to be Friar Tuck, but that closed years ago. Fortunately Villa Roma is very nice!


 

No- there is also Hunter Mountain


----------



## wackymother (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh, right! That's in the Catskills. Thanks!


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 3, 2015)

As the site of the former Concord Hotel in Monticello recently was named as one of three Casino locations in New York State (a decision that has been in the works for 30 years) I would say the Catskills will become a HOT location in the next two years. And don't be surprised if more timeshares pop up.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 4, 2015)

hvsteve1 said:


> As the site of the former Concord Hotel in Monticello recently was named as one of three Casino locations in New York State (a decision that has been in the works for 30 years) I would say the Catskills will become a HOT location in the next two years. And don't be surprised if more timeshares pop up.



Sounds bad for the Monticello Raceway Casino.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 6, 2015)

The folks who own Monticello Raceway are putting up the new hotel/casino and will be keeping Monticello open according to what I read.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 6, 2015)

I live here in Sullivan County. The new resort will be a family destination in itself, with a water park, etc.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/14/n...eils-plan-for-750-million-casino-upstate.html


----------

